# USP 450whp VR6 TURBO



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*MORE VIDEO ADDED*

Finally got my car running again and dynoed after the SDS EFI installed by *USP Motorsports - Chris Green*
We also built a whole new Fuel and Ignition system for the car
Fuel consists of 2 Walbro intanks, push-lock braided lines throughout, and 72# injectors on a modified stock fuel rail
Ignition consists of MSD/SDS coilpack with MSD DIS 4 box (built in 2 step ) 
Setup consists of
-SDS EFI tuned by USP Motorsports (Chris Green)
-83mm JE's
-TO4E @ 20psi
-MSD DIS 4
-Dual Intank Walbros
-ACT 6 puck unsprung
-Stock head
-Stock intake manifold
-Stock O2A w/ Peloquin LSD
-On 225/50/15 BFG DR's
The car runs flawless and everything came out super super clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

























*Breaking in the new setup on a closed course area*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MmHBerLlECc



_Modified by MiamiVr6T at 6:33 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

all i gotta say is... what ever happened to "3 honks"....


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

thats pretty nasty man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MiamiVr6T)*

So, what turbo are you running?


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (18T_BT)*

Tha **** is hot.. And it looks stock


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

what A Beast 
can We Get More Videos


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

Looks great and sounds mean.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MiamiVr6T)*

congrats, i saw your car there everytime i was at the shop.. hope you enjoy it..chris does awsome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (sinisterh22a)*

Running a TO4E....
Chokes on the Top End but will be taking care of soon...








Dyno was during the day (90 degrees) and with restricted air flowing through the intercooler. I am making a bit more power at night for sure with the colder intake temperatures recorded in the SDS and the nice air rushing through the intercooler on the highway
Thanks for all the comments and hell yeah I've been enjoying my car, believe me... Gallardo and 470whp C6 (heads/cam) were taken care of this week











_Modified by MiamiVr6T at 2:00 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_chris does awsome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes he does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MiamiVr6T)*

i got a pretty good deal on a turbo if you want


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

that thing sounds pretty healthy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MiamiVr6T)*

Nice power man. Are you going to do gears soon?


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_*Breaking in the new setup on a closed course area*


interstates are closed course areas in miami?? i need to go there!
sweet car though. usp does good work


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MiamiVr6T)*

Very sweet! I wish we had weather like that here. I can even get into boost in 5th these days or it just spins. Awesome video, and awesome setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice power man. Are you going to do gears soon?

Not until I break the stock ones. But if people are still breaking the APT gear set, I'm going to go with something else


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MiamiVr6T)*

Are you running twin pumps in a stock tank or is it in a fuel cell


----------



## malibu1228 (Oct 9, 2005)

more specs on that t70 stang.


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (malibu1228)*

nice setup. 
chris green tune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (raguturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raguturbo* »_Are you running twin pumps in a stock tank or is it in a fuel cell

Stock tank with the pumps inside. I was told the Mustang was making well over 4xxwhp at 12psi.


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MiamiVr6T)*

i need to come hang in Miami


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MINT GTI)*

Awesome man... I hope to check it out in person someday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (leebro61)*

Got some things lined up for tonight in this closed course area we know. Its been wet lately


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MiamiVr6T)*

Had a run in with a cocky RAM SRT-10 w/ a Blower + every Bolt-On
This is on a closed course area with patrol cars leading the way
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCUfSlF_3LA


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_Had a run in with a cocky RAM SRT-10 w/ a Blower + every Bolt-On
This is on a closed course area with patrol cars leading the way
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCUfSlF_3LA


Just watched this







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MiamiVr6T)*

Sick.. its about time someone posted some good footage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (Vdubsolo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (YUENGLINGMIKE!)*

Besides the JE's what else is done to the bottom end?
Looks and sounds ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (stealthmk1)*

All we need now is a new turbo and intake manifold on that car. 
keep cleaning up in miami ken.
Chris Green


----------



## A_LPerformance (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_*MORE VIDEO ADDED*

Finally got my car running again and dynoed after the SDS EFI installed by *USP Motorsports - Chris Green*
We also built a whole new Fuel and Ignition system for the car
Fuel consists of 2 Walbro intanks, push-lock braided lines throughout, and 72# injectors on a modified stock fuel rail
Ignition consists of MSD/SDS coilpack with MSD DIS 4 box (built in 2 step ) 
Setup consists of
-SDS EFI tuned by USP Motorsports (Chris Green)
-83mm JE's
-TO4E @ 20psi
-MSD DIS 4
-Dual Intank Walbros
-ACT 6 puck unsprung
-Stock head
-Stock intake manifold
-Stock O2A w/ Peloquin LSD
-On 225/50/15 BFG DR's
The car runs flawless and everything came out super super clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

























*Breaking in the new setup on a closed course area*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MmHBerLlECc

_Modified by MiamiVr6T at 6:33 PM 1-25-2008_

Pump or C16


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (A_LPerformance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A_LPerformance* »_
Pump or C16

103 to 116 or any mix with pump.... Just as an added safety cushion


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

MIAMI thats a hell of a ride you got there bro 
we need more videos 
more videos


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: USP 450whp VR6 TURBO (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_
This is on a closed course area with patrol cars leading the way



Yea, right. No freaking way. Nice fast car, that's for sure. Posting street racing videos....not so cool. 
http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------

